# these are gorgeous!!



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.fadeeva.com/animals.html

I'm speechless .... love these!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, my. Those are beautiful.
I especially like the different hedgehogs and the goslings.
Amazing photography, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are soooo .I don't know beautiful and real looking. Never seen anything like them!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank goodness they are sold!!! I want this one....


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Thank goodness they are sold!!! I want this one....


I'd be happy with this one!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW!!! Amazing. They look so real.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

These are unreal,they are so beautiful,thankyou for the link.


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooh! I love the daschunds!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

These are amazing! I'm specially in love with the cats. Thank you very much for posting the link.  :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a talented person she must be. They are so lifelike


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I especially like the tiny white mice, where he's giving her the little rose!


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

:shock: sooooo nice.
Now I know ,what to do , the rest of the year


----------



## Karey (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW.... they are gorgeous and so life-like! I wish I had a talent like that, absolutely adorable!

Thanks for sharing the link )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wonder what she charges


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

They are all amazing.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Um...they were so real looking that I started to think that they were like taxidermy stuffed - not toys. Gross!! Then I got to the bottom of the page and read her explanation. Still a little grossed out I'm afraid!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW! Exceptional!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That woman is an artist! Love the bunnies and bears.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great now I need to go look for those...LOL thanks for the heads up... I wish there were patterns for these.. but I am sure all how purchased these love them...


Nocturnal said:


> Ooh! I love the daschunds!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! those are amazing!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Truly amazing! She is VERY talented.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

wow they are amazing, some people are just so talented.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh my! Absolutely amazing! This is one talented person!!! Thanks so much for sharing! [I want them all!!!]


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW I could never do that. Love the Panda


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Exquisite! I dream of having a talent like that. Thanks for the link


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, those are gorgeous, at first, i thought they were real, my computer was slow downloading.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG! I had to look at every one! The mother mouse reading to her baby in its crib is just too wonderful!!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Thank goodness they are sold!!! I want this one....


I want them all!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Awwww. Oooooh. Mmmmmmm. I'm in love.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I joined her mailing list.

Another talented artist who makes tiny, tiny babies that look so real you'd expect them to breathe is Camille Allen.

Here's the address to her site:
www.camilleallen.com


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Her blog is here:
http://tinfrog.wordpress.com/



gothicmuse said:


> I joined her mailing list.
> 
> Another talented artist who makes tiny, tiny babies that look so real you'd expect them to breathe is Camille Allen.
> 
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, I've never seen anything as cute as these... thanks for the link! I've put myself on the list for a tiny mouse! : )


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Topsy said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness they are sold!!! I want this one....
> ...


Well me too, but it made me feel greedy so I only chose one LOL!!!


----------

